
Inside Google's effort to get more diverse - RestlessMind
http://fortune.com/google-diversity/
======
throwaway_374
WARNING: Autoplay video half way down the page. These should be banned.

~~~
Eridrus
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disable-
html5-auto...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disable-
html5-autoplay/efdhoaajjjgckpbkoglidkeendpkolai)

